# New pattern using the KB Rotating Double Knit Loom



## ClaudiaCano

Hi, I just published a new pattern using the KB Rotating Double Knit Loom. It's the Carousel Brioche Cowl. It is a reversible cowl worked in the round, starts and ends with a border of rice stitch that looks like a broken rib on the reverse side, and it has alternating stripes of brioche stitch. The pattern has a 10 pages photo tutorial at the end showing how to work the long tail CO, how to work a purl round, how to work a single rib, and how to work a knitted bind off using this loom. I hope you like it. Here is the link to the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/carousel-brioche-cowl


----------



## redquilter

Beautiful. Love the pattern and the colors. Maybe when I improve my loom skills I will try it.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

redquilter said:


> Beautiful. Love the pattern and the colors. Maybe when I improve my loom skills I will try it.


Thank you! I'm sure you will improve. I'm always trying new things, and if it doesn't work, I try again. :sm02:


----------



## aknitter

It's wonderful! I hadn't heard of this type of loom. Did you like it using it?


----------



## crafterwantabe

That's fantastic! Absolutely beautiful.. you are a master of the loom! How do you like this loom?


----------



## ClaudiaCano

aknitter said:


> It's wonderful! I hadn't heard of this type of loom. Did you like it using it?


Thank you! I love how this loom works. I place it on my lap when sitting on my armchair, so it has the right high for me to work comfortable without having to bend my neck to see my work, and my elbows are supported by the arms of my chair, so I don't end with sore arms. I can rotate it both clockwise, and counter clockwise. I find that I can work faster. The other think I found, is that I can put the skein of yarn in the center of the loom, and it prevents the yarn from getting tangled. You can work single knitting with the outer loom. The only thing I think is missing from this loom is that the pegs from the inner loom have the groove towards the inside, that's good for working double knitting, but IMHO, they should have grooves on both side of the pegs, so you could use that loom for single knitting, too.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

crafterwantabe said:


> That's fantastic! Absolutely beautiful.. you are a master of the loom! How do you like this loom?


Thank you! I love the loom, I can knit faster. I wrote more details in my previous post.


----------



## aknitter

ClaudiaCano said:


> Thank you! I love how this loom works. I place it on my lap when sitting on my armchair, so it has the right high for me to work comfortable without having to bend my neck to see my work, and my elbows are supported by the arms of my chair, so I don't end with sore arms. I can rotate it both clockwise, and counter clockwise. I find that I can work faster. The other think I found, is that I can put the skein of yarn in the center of the loom, and it prevents the yarn from getting tangled. You can work single knitting with the outer loom. The only thing I think is missing from this loom is that the pegs from the inner loom have the groove towards the inside, that's good for working double knitting, but IMHO, they should have grooves on both side of the pegs, so you could use that loom for single knitting, too.


Thank you ClaudiaCano. This is neat! Thank you for posting the picture what it looks like and of your explanation. I have the Martha Stewart loom set, but I've never opened it. :sm16: If I see this at a good price I might get it too. I like all kinds of gadgets. I hope you will post other things that you make with this loom.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

aknitter said:


> Thank you ClaudiaCano. This is neat! Thank you for posting the picture what it looks like and of your explanation. I have the Martha Stewart loom set, but I've never opened it. :sm16: If I see this at a good price I might get it too. I like all kinds of gadgets. I hope you will post other things that you make with this loom.


You are welcome.


----------



## Meemeeto3

Thank you! I have the loom and just purchased your pattern- now to go get some yarn!!


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Meemeeto3 said:


> Thank you! I have the loom and just purchased your pattern- now to go get some yarn!!


Thank you! Please don't hesitate to send me a PM if you have a question. I'm editing some videos about the techniques that will be shared on YouTube next week.


----------



## Moon Loomer I

ClaudiaCano said:


> Thank you! Please don't hesitate to send me a PM if you have a question. I'm editing some videos about the techniques that will be shared on YouTube next week.


Interesting, how does the knitted product come off the loom, back out the top? Moon Loomer I


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Moon Loomer I said:


> Interesting, how does the knitted product come off the loom, back out the top? Moon Loomer I


The easiest way is taking it out from the top, between the outer and inner looms.


----------



## Moon Loomer I

ClaudiaCano said:


> The easiest way is taking it out from the top, between the outer and inner looms.


Thank you for the info. From the vantage of your experience with this loom, on a long scarf, panels of an afghan, or leg warmers, how do expect it to preform? Moon Loomer I


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Moon Loomer I said:


> Thank you for the info. From the vantage of your experience with this loom, on a long scarf, panels of an afghan, or leg warmers, how do expect it to preform? Moon Loomer I


Both the inner, and outer looms have 52 pegs, there are a few patterns for hats and cowls in double knitting using this loom, so I think that could be a good reference for the width you get.
I made a swatch using a worsted weight yarn (Caron Cakes), in the outer loom, knitting flat, and it gave me 3.25 sts/5 rows = 1" in e-wrap stockinette. When I worked garter stitch with e-wrap knit, and purl rows, it gave me 3.3 sts/8 rows (4 ridges) = 1"
With the cowl I designed, I used a front to back, or single rib way of wrapping, so you get a wider piece, my gauge in brioche stitch was 2.6 stitches/7.3 rows = 1"

Bethany Dailey wrote a great review about this loom on her blog, here is what she said:

"What I found you could accomplish with this loom:

While working double knit, you can create a panel of 21″ in the round (or as a panel) using all 52 peg pairs. I was using a looser stitch (ribbing) that had a lot of stretch to the stitches so it would easily fit all head sizes (junior-adult) with excellent comfort.

When using a tighter double knit stitch (basic stockinette) I found that I knit a panel of 15″ when using all 52 peg pairs. I'm a tighter knitter, so I imagine that other people with a tendency towards a looser tension would achieve a sample a bit larger in width.

When single knitting, this loom (the outer one is meant for use in single knitting) is 1/2″ spacing from center of peg to center of peg, so it is comparable to working with the 32 Peg Basic Loom. I worked a sample using U-stitch that came out to be about 10″ using all 52 pegs. which is about 5.5 stitches per inch."

I hope this information helps.


----------



## Moon Loomer I

Wonderful information! This looks like a giant spool knitter with a bottom, so that what was knit could be as long as what could be contained in the spool knitter. Then be bound off and pulled out from inside the spool knitter. Am I correct or is the knitter bottomless and I can knit for miles and miles? Ho ho, Moon Loomer I.


----------



## CherylinOhio

It's lovely! It was in the 20's here this morning, so time to use scarves and cowls again.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Moon Loomer I said:


> Wonderful information! This looks like a giant spool knitter with a bottom, so that what was knit could be as long as what could be contained in the spool knitter. Then be bound off and pulled out from inside the spool knitter. Am I correct or is the knitter bottomless and I can knit for miles and miles? Ho ho, Moon Loomer I.


I'm sorry that I didn't answer before. I've been busy. Both looms are connected at the bottom, but there is plenty of room for the fabric, if you are knitting in the round. You can fold the fabric if it's getting too long. If you are not knitting in the round, you can pull the fabric towards the side of the loom.


----------

